# Since when were tights for "old ladies" ?



## Boasorte (Nov 3, 2009)

Okay you know how use girlies on here collect and love makeup? That's how I feel about some random things, hats, umbrellas, and TIGHTS!! 
I LOVE TIGHTS idk why... so anyway I bought this dress





dont mind the sock and the shopping cart, gotta wash clothes




and I'm still trying to figure out what to wear it with when I go to this party. I just wanted to keep it simple, and wear black tights, and a deep colored bright shoe ( sounds crazy right, picture those blue shoes that that blonde lady from SNL was wearing at the end of BABY MAMA when her water broke, if I find a pic I will upload)

but this lady yells out from the dressing room " Tights are for old ladies, don't wear them"
??? since when? I'm 20 so I am far from old.I've been wearing tights for years, and I still do I have them in all colors and patterns, but what I'm trying to figure out is since when did tights become "not cool"??
And B TW I STILL am undecided on what to wear with that damned dress, so help me on BOTH questions


Beijos


----------



## stronqerx (Nov 3, 2009)

this women was speaking out of her a**. If tights are for old ladies, then my 1 year old niece is guilty of a fashion crime. I've seen females of all ages wear tights...don't listen to her! Anyways, I would wear this dress with black tights and some black pumps..classy, simple & sexy!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 4, 2009)

Tights aren't just for old ladies, I'm 22 and wear them almost everyday with dresses and skirts.


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm thinking of a black shoe too, but uuggh I hate wearing all black, hmm maybe I'll make an exception haha, with a nice smokey eye, hmm I see it coming together.

But back to topic at hand, yea she was talk sh** but you know what, she's not the only person to tell me that. And I'm thinking to myself, where in the world do that idea? Like come on look in fashion magazines, tights are IN, better yet take a look outside you'll see everyone wearing tights.
I don't get it. Really.
I was confused and offended at the same time


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Nov 4, 2009)

Maybe she was thinking like the classic neutral-colored pantyhose? I know a few years ago I thought that wearing them was so old lady, lol.

But I agree, I love tights! This girl must have been crazy.


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 4, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with tights! They are cute! I would wear tights with that dress, but I think that I would do a black shoe. You could add color with a cute scarf and jewelry though!


----------



## kaliraksha (Nov 4, 2009)

I would probably do bright tights and knee high black leather boots.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh and I'd wear dark purple tights to compliment the bits of gold in it with black peeptoe pumps.


----------



## makeba (Nov 4, 2009)

i would lean more towards black tights with a peep toe shoe boot in black.


----------



## Kalico (Nov 4, 2009)

They aren't. Are you really gonna be taking fashion advice from some random woman who you probably didn't even get a glance at? She might think shouldpads or some really hideous something are cool.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok, I read this title & laughed out loud! I just bought 2 pairs of tights today black & grey - and I turned 50 today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good heavens!

Just look at JCrew & Nordstroms - tights with high heels are the rage for winter???


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 4, 2009)

Happy birthday, and whoa u don't look 50!!!!


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 4, 2009)

that's what gets me about people trying to give others fashion advice. Like people who love to tell me I don't match because I'm not wearing (insert color here) shirt,shoes, and matching eyeshadow.
What people don't get is that it doesn't have to *match*, it has to *go.* I'm sure I'm not the only one who gets that.... smh
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kalico* 

 
_They aren't. Are you really gonna be taking fashion advice from some random woman who you probably didn't even get a glance at? She might think shouldpads or some really hideous something are cool._


----------



## Meisje (Nov 4, 2009)

Team tights.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 4, 2009)

Are you kidding...I LOVE tights!  It gets freakin' cold here in the winter and I could not survive without them.  I hate it when people who work in stores feel that they are up on all the trends just because they sell clothes.  Half the people I see working in stores seem to pull random pieces together that def do not go together!  I don't even bother listening to the sales people anymore.

I would say black tights and shoes with some funky jewellery, smokey eye and some fierce lips!  You will totally rock that outfit.


----------



## kittykit (Nov 5, 2009)

Tights for old ladies? No way...! I love tights. I wear them in autumn, winter and early spring if I'm wearing skirts/dresses. I'd wear black tights with this cute dress.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 5, 2009)

what a loads of crap! tights are certiantly not for old ladies! me and my friends all wear tights with skirts and dresses! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 black ones, coloured ones and patterned ones. wear tights if you want hun! and btw it's a beautiful dress!


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 5, 2009)

Tights are so in style now (I think they're classic, but whatever, that's just me!)..  Definitely wear them, or even fishnets.

As for the shoes, I agree, just simple black shoe would work. Flats or heels would look especially nice. I do like the idea of a blue shoe though..

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_





 that's what gets me about people trying to give others fashion advice. Like people who love to tell me I don't match because I'm not wearing (insert color here) shirt,shoes, and matching eyeshadow.
What people don't get is that it doesn't have to *match*, it has to *go.* I'm sure I'm not the only one who gets that.... smh_

 
I agree!! I hate outfits that are too matchy matchy.


----------



## stronqerx (Nov 10, 2009)

Don't you guys know that you _have _to wear blue and white shoes if your shirt has blue and white, also don't forget your blue head band, and your matching blue belt. Oh lordy, those matchy matchy outfits remind me of how I used to dress in HS, back in those jordan, dunks, rocawear/ecko wearing days, I feel so embarassed lmao.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 11, 2009)

Maybe she got the image in her head of a little old lady with falling stockings?  IDK, but obviously they're very trendy, especially with the proper color combination.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_Happy birthday, and whoa u don't look 50!!!!_

 
Aw, thanks doll! Sorry I missed this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hey, I just saw some rockin gorgeous black lace tights - wow they were so pretty.


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_Don't you guys know that you have to wear blue and white shoes if your shirt has blue and white, also don't forget your blue head band, and your matching blue belt. *Oh lordy, those matchy matchy outfits remind me of how I used to dress in HS, back in those jordan, dunks, rocawear/ecko wearing days, I feel so embarassed lmao*._

 
LOL I remember the red and black 13's came out I wore them with a black shirt, red belt, lol that really made me laugh out loud...THROOOW BACCCKKKK


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for the advice everyone 
I have decided on these shoes
Payless ShoeSource - Brands - Christian Siriano For Payless - Christian Siriano For Payless Elisa Strippy Sandal


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 15, 2009)

Well I got the opposite from a friend the other day. I am wearing tights all the time, and I'm 31. The other day a friend said to me, that tights are not for people over 20.


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 15, 2009)

LOL^ that's funny, I think tights are universal IMO
It's just when people think that they're experts on fashion, is what really ticks me off


----------

